# Multiple Season Pass workarounds



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I've seen this talked about in a few of the OnePass threads, but since I haven't seen it mentioned at all in the Premiere forum, I thought I'd start a seperate thread rather than derailing our OnePass thread.

Basically the problem is that OnePass does not allow for multiple OnePasses of the same show. Currently, multiple Season Passes are possible. People have made use of this feature for various reasons. (Different priorities for different channels, HD/SD, different Keep At Most rules, etc.). If you are not using multiple SPs for any shows, congrats, you're a step ahead of some of us.

Currently, I have a season pass for new episodes of the Simpsons on Fox and a lower priority season pass for Simpsons repeats on FXX. Combining these into one OnePass would be problematic for me as it would either move the new episodes to a lower priority making me miss new episodes, or it would move the repeats to a higher priority causing new episodes of other shows to be missed.

My current theory for a workaround will be to create a ARWL for Simpsons that records new episodes only and place that at the top of my priority list, and a OnePass that records repeats from FXX at a lower priority.

Can anyone suggest a better workaround? Or any reason that this wouldn't work?

TivoMargret did suggest other workarounds, but I didn't think those really solved the problem.

Here's a link to the release notes in the Roamio forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525170


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Record new episodes on your main TiVo and set a separate pass on another TiVo for reruns?

I already had my Premiere acting as a repository for old shows that we don't delete, so if I actually used dual passes this is what I'd do.

Of course, this requires two TiVo boxes to work.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Arcady said:


> Record new episodes on your main TiVo and set a separate pass on another TiVo for reruns?
> 
> I already had my Premiere acting as a repository for old shows that we don't delete, so if I actually used dual passes this is what I'd do.
> 
> Of course, this requires two TiVo boxes to work.


That would work. With 4-tuners, I'm down to only needing one box myself, but probably a great suggestion for others.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm so happy someone is looking at this from figuring out a solution than attacking the change. 

I always used suggestions for the purpose most folks are complaining about, I have way too much content to watch in a lifetime anyway. Managing thumbs is a little tedious, but it helps keep things more focused if you want a little more of something or less of something else. The number of thumbs definitely helps keep some inventory, although it is not as precise.

I don't know why having the ARWL for the main show and the 1P for the rerun option would not work. I do see issues in having it applied the other way around, but I'm certainly open for criticism and solutions.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> I'm so happy someone is looking at this from figuring out a solution than attacking the change. I always just used suggestions for this purpose, I have way too much content to watch in a lifetime anyway. Managing thumbs it's a little tedious, but it helps keep things more focused if you want a little more of something or less of something else.


Yep. I caught a rerun of the old "Lost in Space" show recently. I hit thumbs up three times on it and now my suggestions folder contains several episodes. I don't need every one or even a folder. When I get bored and nothing in the main list looks interesting, I can drop into suggestions and there they are, along with other things I have thumbs'd up and random stuff TiVo picked for me.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

This is off topic, but OnePass has a nice benefit that I stumbled on yesterday. You can set the starting season for British or Canadian series with an OAD that doesn't pass the New Only test here, change it to New & Reruns, and it will pick up new episodes without flooding you with X years of ancient reruns.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> This is off topic, but OnePass has a nice benefit that I stumbled on yesterday. You can set the starting season for British or Canadian series with an OAD that doesn't pass the New Only test here, change it to New & Reruns, and it will pick up new episodes without flooding you with X years of ancient reruns.


Awesome. I'll definitely use that for a few shows.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I've implemented the ARWL for New Shows only and leaving my FXX for repeats and based on the TDL it looks like it'll do the trick. Now I'll wait and see if the Keep Until settings in both will work as it should. My ARWL is set to keep all while the FXX repeats I'll only keep 10. I want to make sure the New Show will stay there even when there have been more than 10 repeats. Or, conversely, that not all the repeats were kept. Supposedly there's an FXX marathon coming up so I'll see soon enough.

EDIT: Haven't gotten the update yet so this is in 20.4.5 with SP. I'm assuming, maybe a big assumption, that it should work the same once I get converted to OnePass.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> This is off topic, but OnePass has a nice benefit that I stumbled on yesterday. You can set the starting season for British or Canadian series with an OAD that doesn't pass the New Only test here, change it to New & Reruns, and it will pick up new episodes without flooding you with X years of ancient reruns.


As I posted in the Roamio 20.4.6 release notes thread, this doesn't always work as you might expect due to missing season/ep numbers for older shows that are rerun. The 1P will record all of those and you'll still end up with a lot of junk (Wheeler Dealers is the example I tried).

And you'd also have to update the 1P to the latest season every year to avoid recording last season's stuff again when the season changes.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

slowbiscuit said:


> As I posted in the Roamio 20.4.6 release notes thread, this doesn't always work as you might expect due to missing season/ep numbers for older shows that are rerun. The 1P will record all of those and you'll still end up with a lot of junk (Wheeler Dealers is the example I tried).
> 
> And you'd also have to update the 1P to the latest season every year to avoid recording last season's stuff again when the season changes.


Will it work for everything? No. I still like the option...


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

jrtroo said:


> I always used suggestions for the purpose most folks are complaining about, I have way too much content to watch in a lifetime anyway. Managing thumbs is a little tedious, but it helps keep things more focused if you want a little more of something or less of something else. The number of thumbs definitely helps keep some inventory, although it is not as precise.


BTW, after TiVo+8 went away, was there ever a way reintroduced to manage thumb ratings (view every program ever rated and adjust)?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> I've seen this talked about in a few of the OnePass threads, but since I haven't seen it mentioned at all in the Premiere forum, I thought I'd start a seperate thread rather than derailing our OnePass thread.




jrtroo said:


> I'm so happy someone is looking at this from figuring out a solution than attacking the change.


:up: thanks for this thread, and it's direction. the roamio release notes thread is wild, making it very difficult to keep up.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dslunceford said:


> BTW, after TiVo+8 went away, was there ever a way reintroduced to manage thumb ratings (view every program ever rated and adjust)?


From TiVo Central: Find TV, Movies & Videos -> Browse TV & Movies -> TV -> Suggestions -> Enter

If there is a shortcut to that screen, I can't find it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you think if TiVo were to setup a Priority model in the OnePass to differentiate between New and Re-runs it would that address some of the concerns?

Simple drop down to set priority: Inherit Priority vs. low Priority

Gives the user the ability to set a lower priority class to Re-Runs versus first runs within a OnePass class. A user can select to Inherit Priority from the specific OnePass for repeats or set a lower Priority that would classify it in order below that last natural Priority show as in the graph below.










I sent to Margret - it is at least worth a shot.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

mlsnyc said:


> I've implemented the ARWL for New Shows only and leaving my FXX for repeats and based on the TDL it looks like it'll do the trick. Now I'll wait and see if the Keep Until settings in both will work as it should. My ARWL is set to keep all while the FXX repeats I'll only keep 10. I want to make sure the New Show will stay there even when there have been more than 10 repeats. Or, conversely, that not all the repeats were kept. Supposedly there's an FXX marathon coming up so I'll see soon enough.
> 
> EDIT: Haven't gotten the update yet so this is in 20.4.5 with SP. I'm assuming, maybe a big assumption, that it should work the same once I get converted to OnePass.


If you use Keep Until I Delete option for the ARWL it should work.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


>


I thought TiVo was supposed to be simple. I have no idea what your spreadsheet here is supposed to mean, and I'm no newbie.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

To manage thumbs, I just hop down to the bottom of my suggestions list with the >| and it gives you the option to manage suggestions there. Its hard to find if you have a lot of them, but that is the quickest method for me.

Now, it is slow going, old SD screens, like prioritizing season passes used to be.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> I thought TiVo was supposed to be simple. I have no idea what your spreadsheet here is supposed to mean, and I'm no newbie.


Sorry, let me try to be more clear...

I setup a OnePass for a show, say Big Bang Theory. I want to get all new episodes at a number 1 priority and I also want to record re-runs. A marathon sure could create scheduling conflicts and I could potentially miss a number 2 or 3 priority first run show because of it.

The option would be to allow Re-runs to either Inherit the priority from the 1P, so Big Bang Theory reruns would be a number 1 priority OR It would allow me to set the reruns with a lower priority set below the last natural priority show.

The graph has Show A Re-runs inheriting the priority from the OnePass, it has Show B Re-runs taking a lower priority (5) in this case following the last natural OnePass (Show D)

Is that slightly less murky?

Or is it completely confusing and a worse solution than the problem?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

@Nooneuknow - I actually agree with you, and I do not want to devolve this thread down to where the other thread went. I think some good conversation is going on here and it should be left to it's own devices. 

I have created a graphic as to why Multiple OnePass =/ multiple Season Pass, and the conflict becomes pretty evident - but I don't think this is either the time nor place at this point. I have used most of my good graces for a while I think.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

With 1P, are the Record options still "New only", "New & repeats", "Everything?"


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Sorry, let me try to be more clear...
> 
> ...
> 
> Is that slightly less murky?


Yes, that makes more sense now. I don't see any issue with that. They could even gray out the repeat priority unless you select new and repeats.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Arcady said:


> Yes, that makes more sense now. I don't see any issue with that. They could even gray out the repeat priority unless you select new and repeats.


Exactly


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

[redacted by nooneuknow]


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I was thinking they could add a line separate from "Record" called "Record repeats" and you select "Yes" or "No". Default is No with no options. If you select Yes, options for repeats show up below it; Priority, Channel, HD, Start, Stop, etc.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Arcady said:


> From TiVo Central: Find TV, Movies & Videos -> Browse TV & Movies -> TV -> Suggestions -> Enter
> 
> If there is a shortcut to that screen, I can't find it.





jrtroo said:


> To manage thumbs, I just hop down to the bottom of my suggestions list with the >| and it gives you the option to manage suggestions there. Its hard to find if you have a lot of them, but that is the quickest method for me.
> 
> Now, it is slow going, old SD screens, like prioritizing season passes used to be.


Interesting, thanks. I wonder if this is only available on the main box vs a Mini? My Roamio is in a media room that's only used on weekends. Using a mini in my family room, I can navigate to Suggestions folder, but hitting "enter" in that folder does nothing, and there is no option at bottom of that folder screen to manage suggestions.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I located the option in the menus by using a Mini...

I don't see the second option on this same Mini...


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Arcady said:


> I located the option in the menus by using a Mini...
> 
> I don't see the second option on this same Mini...


Doh! I just got there using that nav....list was empty, though, on the mini (which is weird)

Thanks! This was bugging me...


----------



## n2lovell (May 18, 2014)

realityboy said:


> Can anyone suggest a better workaround? Or any reason that this wouldn't work?


You can actually now have them in either order (i.e. you could have the OnePass record only new stuff and get the wishlist at lower priority).

Prior to the update only content that would have been requested for a season pass would have gotten into a series based folder (i.e. if you had a wishlist which got Big Bang theory and then weeks later got a season pass, only newly recorded content would show up in the series folder whenever it got there).

Now as long as a folder exists for that series, all content for that series shows up in the folder (even though its not reflected in the counts).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

n2lovell said:


> You can actually now have them in either order (i.e. you could have the OnePass record only new stuff and get the wishlist at lower priority).
> 
> Prior to the update only content that would have been requested for a season pass would have gotten into a series based folder (i.e. if you had a wishlist which got Big Bang theory and then weeks later got a season pass, only newly recorded content would show up in the series folder whenever it got there).
> 
> Now as long as a folder exists for that series, all content for that series shows up in the folder (even though its not reflected in the counts).


My reasoning behind that is that I specifically do not want to record repeats on my local Fox affiliate. Since Wishlists are not channel specific, it would pick them up. A OnePass could be limited to repeats on a specific channel. If you want all repeats, it wouldn't matter.

Everyone, thanks for the ideas. My plan was to try them out to make sure that they work, but since the update for the Premiere has been delayed, I really don't have much to add, yet.


----------

